# National Museum of Transportation



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Checked this place out today, they have a lot of cool stuff here








before you get into the main exhibit area they have one of the locomotives from the Panama Canal








and this little tank engine








C&IM 551








Georgia 724 looking somewhat gaudy








this is the opposite side, not sure of the reason for the split image








head on image of Big Boy 4006, unfortunately couldn’t get a side view without someone’s kid in the way








N&W 2156








St LIM&S 635








Canadien National 5529








MKT 311


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Sabine River and Northern 408








view from the cab
























several small switchers








CB&Q 9908 Silver Charger








EL SD45 3607
















UP Centennial 6944








MP 4502


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

UP Rotary plow 900081
















SSWMW 95589 wedge plow, these were actually built by the Rock Island in the Silvis shops, upon liquidation of the Rock the Cotton Belt ended up with this one, CNW had several of these as well








Milwaukee electric E-2








NYC 113








B&O 50








White railbus








Nicely restored PCC


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Great picture tour! Thank you very much for taking us along


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

MoPac 13546








SP&S 884








BN 10032








NP 1082








Wabash 2847, I always liked these cabooses








MoPac 13889









UTLX 3882








Union Tank Line 14387, or 2? That last digit is funny looking


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

FT 103








CB&Q 9939A








the MRS1 was in an off limits area, had to zoom in to get it, unfortunately SP 4460 was in this area as well and completely out of view
















CR 5677 shows it’s CNJ heritage and has definitely seen better days
























Rock Island Aerotrain #3








Cool MoPac railbus


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like a great place to visit.
Trains, planes and automobiles?
They have a nice collection. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

this chemical car was cut out so you could walk through
















Hoods milk car GPEX 1057








always wondered what the inside looked like








Frisco auto rack








it kinda surprised me to see a front runner car in a museum








they also had a couple aircraft


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Looks like a great place to visit.
> Trains, planes and automobiles?
> They have a nice collection.
> Thanks for sharing.


Yes they had many automobiles as well, I’ll post a few of those later


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Loco 724 painted to "..and certain parts are painted in different colours and labelled to identify the components of a steam locomotive to visitors. "


The Georgia 724 Steam Locomotive


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Dennis461 said:


> Loco 724 painted to "..and certain parts are painted in different colours and labelled to identify the components of a steam locomotive to visitors. "
> 
> 
> The Georgia 724 Steam Locomotive


Well that makes sense, my son had speculated it was done for pride month, they have a ton of great stuff but many of their signs and informational tags are faded or washed out


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah, but, where is it?


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Fire21 said:


> Yeah, but, where is it?


St. Louis


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Fire21 said:


> Yeah, but, where is it?











Hours & Admission - National Museum of Transportation







tnmot.org


----------



## Jim K (May 8, 2012)

Are you attending the NMRA convention? If not you should definitely make a point to.

Jim K


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Jim K said:


> Are you attending the NMRA convention? If not you should definitely make a point to.
> 
> Jim K


Nope, we’re headed back home to Illinois tomorrow, definitely gonna try to come back


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

My girlfriend is at the convention with her husband, who works for Walthers, Walters is having some sort of live youtube viewing Friday at 10am cst, I think. The milk car, Aero train, Mopac railbus are interesting. See the smaller steam locos just make you think how much work they were to keep running...then you see a Big Boy and it was OMG! What were they thinking and knowing they worked to win WWII is just crazy! That MRS1 is really a unique locomotive! Built for the Army. Key parts of the specification included adjustable-gauge trucks, compact bodywork to fit restrictive loading gauges, and replaceable couplers to fit a variety of systems. The trucks accepted wheelsets between standard gauge 4 ft 8+1⁄2 in (1,435 mm) and 5 ft 6 in (1,676 mm), which encompasses the vast majority of the broad gauges in use worldwide, including those of the then Soviet Union (1,520 mm (4 ft 11+27⁄32 in)) and the Iberian peninsula (1,668 mm (5 ft 5+21⁄32 in)).


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

NMOT also had several automobiles of various vintage, these are the few I took pics of
































being a Ford fan I had to get these








lovethis Trans Am








a beautiful Studebaker








this thing looks like it could fly








this car was clean and shiny inside and out








not really a corvette fan, but I do like the older ones








this Pierce Arrow motorcycle doesn’t look like it’s comfortable or safe to ride


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

All those other bikes look restored….


----------

